# 10 week old pup question



## oliver (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi guys, my pup has been doing great just concerned Earlier I noticed an odd bump looking thing coming out from his ribs but only when he's eating. Looks like a large vein or something like that or maybe his tummy growing from eating. Could be extra skin or something. My vet checked for hernias but has not see the bump I'm talking about. He's not in any pain and it doesn't hurt when I touch the area. Anyone else notice this in their pup.


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

We noticed this kind of thing as well when Oscar was little, it looked like a bit of rib sticking out. I spoke to a lady the other day who had a 3 month old and said the same, she thought her dog had swallowed a stick! I don't notice it anymore, he is 9m old now


----------



## oliver (Jul 27, 2014)

Yea sounds exactly like what's happening with Ollie and I can see how someone would think a stick is in there. Thanks for the reply, makes me feel a bit better. Hopefully it goes away soon!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have heard of a phenomenon in some dogs that's called a "floating rib". I don't really know anything more about it, but you could ask your Vet. From the little I know, it's nothing to be too concerned about.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, floating rib. Us humans have them too.


----------

